# fresh start to my 200l tank



## Epic Banners (May 26, 2013)

Started on my tank, I'm using lawn edging, goin to add some eco-complete

Will keep updated as I go


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Like the flow of that. Curious to see the outcome.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Keep the pictures comming!
Looking Good!


----------



## Epic Banners (May 26, 2013)

got some plants for my tank, might need more


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Tank in post 1 is what you will be moving the fish in tank above ^^^ to?


----------



## Epic Banners (May 26, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> Tank in post 1 is what you will be moving the fish in tank above ^^^ to?


Yeh, along with all plants, the 2nd tank is just my backup tank


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Your discus and angels are going to appreciate the upgrade!
They look good in your pic!


----------



## Epic Banners (May 26, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> Your discus and angels are going to appreciate the upgrade!
> They look good in your pic!


The 2 angels are what are left from 2 lots of babies, will be selling them when they get bigger, my big tank goin to be a discus tank


----------



## Epic Banners (May 26, 2013)

got a bag of eco-complete, need to order another and I hope that is enough


----------



## Epic Banners (May 26, 2013)

Got my other bag of eco-complete 2day, 

Just added it to tank


----------



## Epic Banners (May 26, 2013)

what do you think?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Tank looks great!Can't wait to see it all growing in!


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

Looking good. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Epic Banners (May 26, 2013)

just setup a diy co2, because i have a 200 litre tank should i add another bottle to make more co2?


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

Wow, that looks great - love it!!! Never seen that sort of substrate setup before - very creative.


----------



## Epic Banners (May 26, 2013)

got my co2 system goin with a diffuser


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I would suggest that you pull the java fern rhizome out of the substrate. It will die being buried. Also with the diy co2 you should run 2 at each end to give it a little more. You should look into pressurized for that size of tank.


----------



## Epic Banners (May 26, 2013)

susankat said:


> I would suggest that you pull the java fern rhizome out of the substrate. It will die being buried. Also with the diy co2 you should run 2 at each end to give it a little more. You should look into pressurized for that size of tank.


them plants have been buried since they been in and they are growing fine and got new growth on them, I also have a small internal filter to make the co2 bubbles go all round tank


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

updates?


----------

